# New to this.



## Ruben

Hello, I'm new to this and just looking for some input, opinions, and to listen as well.

Thanks


----------



## Sfort

Read some of the posts here, and then give us some details about your situation. Welcome.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

Welcome friend.


----------



## Elizabeth001

And please do not send PMs to random people just to say hello. It’s creepy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

It probably isn't a good idea to have your picture as your avatar if that's you.

Hello.


----------

